# 1968 Farmall IH 140 Gasoline 12V Convert from Points to Electric Start



## SimpleMan1958 (Jan 16, 2021)

Fellas. Has anyone ever converted a Farmall 140 from old points ignition to a full electrical ignition? I see the kits on ebay for about $150 bucks. I have trouble with points blistering, loosening and falling out of gap, and just plain cranking, good fuel flow, but not hitting to start. Thanks.


----------



## mrfred (Jul 5, 2011)

Was this tractor originally 6 volt and converted to 12 volt?? If so you need a resistor in line to the coil. If it was 12 volt originally, has the coil ever been changed, maybe wrong coil


----------



## SimpleMan1958 (Jan 16, 2021)

*Mark Davis*
9:40 AM (0 minutes ago)
















to Tractor













I bought the tractor and implements in 2012 from the original owner's son. Can't remember whether he indicated it was originally 6 volt. I have, over the past nearly 9 years, changed coil once, plugs once, rotor button and condenser once, and points a half dozen times of so (early on, was my fault for leaving key on). Hadn't had to change points in 2 or 3 years. Started all spring, summer, and fall. Down at the barn now on charge (good NAPA battery); will crank like heck, getting gasoline fine, just not hitting at all. Thanks for any further help you can offer. I have a '48 Ford 8N that starts and runs fine, and a newly acquired 1968 Case 350 hoe and loader in good shape. Need that 140 running for spring, cause most of my implements are fast/quick hitch, single prong. Again, brother, I thank you.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Are you able to determine if you are getting spark? Also check if the distributor has an oil cup on it, and if so, has that been part of a service in the past? I've had issue with that on an older Cockshutt, as well as a stuck governor rod, that once freed up the tractor fired right up. Just some thoughts....


----------

